# Enterprise, Alabama Yarn Shop



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

We now have a LYS! The Wiregrass Yarn Shop is at 704 Glover Ave, Enterprise, AL. Phone 334-308-9276. She is on Facebook & Ravelry. She is still building her inventory and plans to have a grand opening in June.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Hilda, thanks for the 'heads up'. I am in Birmingham and wonder how far it is to Enterprise (what is it close to?). Really don't know why I'm asking as we have 4 wonderful yarn shops within a 50 mile radius. But I always like to see new things.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Is that close to the boil weavle statue? We were there for flight school and Dad lives in Bonifay. I might could work in a visit when I go see Dad!!;-)


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm sure you remember Rucker Blvd. Glover is the name of the same street inside of the circle. If you follow Glover it will take you downtown and to the Boll Weevil.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you, I remember it all well. We still have friends there. So I'm hoping to come visit. Good luck


----------

